# eyes



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't know what's going on with my almost 4 week old bubs... Almost half of the 14 bubs don't open their eyes at all. There is no puffyness or redness to them, they aren't constintly scratching them and i'm using the same cedar shivings like always.... They just look like how the eyes look before they actually open. I could understand in the morning when they first wake up, but some i've seen them not open their eyes all day long... Is this something that could be health related? maybe genetics? These mice are supposed to be going to get new homes on saterday, but i'm not to sure I should with them doing this now.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I suppose you know that cedar is considered to be pretty toxic, for many species, mice included? It's also one of those things that gets worse over time, so even though they were fine on it before, it could be causing your problem.

At any rate, 4 week old mice should look like small adults. Their eyes should have been open for the last two weeks. Have you tried a warm compress? Simply putting them on paper towels, only, no other bedding material, for a day or two, with warm compresses might help ease open irritated eyes.

They should be eating solid food, and running around full tilt at that age too. Are they doing all that blind? If not, then they might have more troubles than irritated/whatever eyes.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Can we see pictures?


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sorry its not actually cedar shavings... Its wood shavings that you get from the petstores. They aren't running around blind considering even the ones with closed eyes seem to get around without bumping into things. They are eating and drinking just fine, I'll try the paper towels and warm compresses to see if that will help. They have seemed to be doing a bit better since i've changed their bedding out yesterday too. (Same material though.)


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Their ears are wide open, and they are active, playing? So, possibly stuck lids, but not all the way? I guess I'm having trouble picturing 4 week olds with the slits like you see on a week old baby. Hope the compresses help. Good luck.

Just re-read your post, 14 babies! Wow, poor mom. So, development may be at a different stage then we are used to. Seconding pictures, then. In case age isn't a good measure.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Ears are like how momma's are, so I'm guessing that's good. They are running everywhere and using the wheel that's in the cage.

XD its really hard to picture these guys... sometimes hard to catch them at the moment... I did the compresses, so far all of them that eyes didn't open up are now open, so I guess just water eyes and the goop got it stuck? One I am worried about, I think either one of the other babies played to rough with it, but the corner of one eye has a wound on it and is causing it not to open fully... Besides keeping it clean, what could I do for that?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Yay! The blind can now see! I don't know what you could do about the wound. If it's not looking infected, I would just keep it clean.

I guess you biggest problem now is figuring out why the whole litter turned out with goopy eyes.  I don't have experience with this, and for whatever reason, don't have a lot of research done on it. I do know there are numerous posts on the subject. If you search for...hmmm... maybe stuck eye, or just eye?

Search results that might offer info for you:
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14658&hilit=eye
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13544&hilit=eye
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=12774&hilit=eye <--Although I doubt this post has much relevant info.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=9835&hilit=eye
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=572&hilit=eye

Seeing a lot of references to hay poking/irritating eyes... I use hay, and haven't personally experienced any eye problems, so it definitely doesn't always cause issues.


----------

